
Experimental evidence supportive of the quantum DNA model - nahuel0x
https://dc.uthsc.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1002&context=gsmk_facpubs
======
dekhn
This is straight-up psuedoscience written to look like it's real science. The
editors of the "journal" that accepted it should be embarassed.

~~~
codezero
It looks like these are conference proceedings - not a journal article, it's
basically front matter for a presentation at a conference and isn't
necessarily peer reviewed.

Things must have changed a bit, back in my day SPIE was for optics, but I
guess I only went to those kinds of parties, there may have been some quantum
DNA people doing some stuff :)

------
thelazydogsback
GPT-3? :)

"The DNA molecule can be modeled as a quantum logic processor in which
electron spin qubits are held coherently in each nucleotide in a logically and
thermodynamically reversible enantiomeric symmetry, and can be coherently
conducted along the pi-stacking interactions of aromatic nucleotide bases,
while simultaneously being spin-filtered via the helicity of the DNA molecule.
Entangled electron pairs can be separated by that spin-filtering, held
coherently at biological temperatures in the topologically insulated
nucleotide quantum gates, and incorporated into separate DNA strands during
DNA replication."

~~~
codezero
I think scientific papers in any field could look like GPT-3 to a lot of
people, given all the jargon, yet clean structure and flow.

Never attribute to GPT-3 that which can be attributed to a scientist churning
out papers to get funding.

Then again, if this turns out to be GPT-3, I don't want to have to swallow
that pill :)

~~~
mdturnerphys
As an illustration, see [http://snarxiv.org/vs-arxiv/](http://snarxiv.org/vs-
arxiv/)

------
occamrazor
Summary of the paper: They grew some neuronal rat cells, split the cell colony
in two parts, shone a laser on one part and measured an effect on the second
part, even if they were separated. The effect persisted when the first half
was anesthetized. The proposed explanation is that the DNA of the first half
is somehow entangled with the DNA of the second half.

Either the authors win a Nobel prize, or this paper is bs. My intuition leans
towards the latter.

------
koeng
They have culture A and culture B, but they don't have culture C and culture
D, acting as negative controls. Since they don't have negative controls, their
experiments don't really show anything...

~~~
Gatsky
Came here to say this. Experimental design is flawed. The laser electronics
are probably interfering with the electrodes.

~~~
dekhn
Uhhhh... I stopped at the abstract. It's describing an insane scientific
concept with literally no preexisting support. Even if the experimental design
_wasn 't_ flawed, the results wouldn't convince anybody that what the author
claims is true.

------
fabian2k
This really doesn't look like a real biology paper, and the content is
essentially pseudoscience. I don't know enough physics to reliably distinguish
gibberish from real physics, but I know biology and that part certainly
doesn't make any sense.

One very telling aspect is the lack of a proper experimental section, and the
extremely bad figures. In a real paper you wouldn't find figures without axis
labels. You can hardly see anything in the figures in this paper.

Not repeating the experiment several times on different cell culture batches
is also not a good sign. As is the lack of control experiments.

The whole thing doesn't make any sense, it's an extremely far-fetched
hypothesis anyway. And the paper takes enormous leaps based on extremely
flimsy data.

